# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung / Nethersturm Horde



## Knâckebrot1 (7. März 2012)

Wer die Rolle der Auferstehung haben möchte der schickt einfach eine PM mit Charaktername und Realm 
des Charakters an mich
Es gibt von mir dann auch 2000 Gold Starthilfe

1. wird dein Char sofort auf lvl 80 gebracht
2. erhälst du ein kostenloses Upgrade auf Cataclysm &#8211; unabhängig von der ursprünglichen Erweiterungsstufe 
3. Bekommst du einen kostenlosen Fraktions und Realmwechsel
4. Bekommst du 7 Tage Spielzeit geschenkt

Edit: ich erhöhe die starthilfe um 2000 gold auf 4000


----------

